

Ask HN: How you implement GTD in you personal life - maheshs

I just finish GTD book. I want to know how much practical is to maintain all the projects and their actions in day to day life. What all tools you guys are using for GTD.
======
sidmitra
Microsoft OneNote + Moto-rokr E6(that's my phone)

Here's my workflow, I have an "action" page which containing multiple bullet
lists. Whenever a task/thought occurs that requires action i put it into my
action page under a heading it belongs to.. like <myresearch>,
<myDayJob>,<MyHobby>, so i don't lose any tasks. Everynite i pick some things
i need to do tomorrow, and add them to my cell phone tasklist, which also
carries my calendar for meetings/events etc. And thats it.

All day i _just_ keep track of my phone task list, cos it's just shorter and i
don't have to be look at the bigger list.

------
mannicken
I used to use a bunch of todo.txts, but then I wrote a system that allows you
to basically enter todo.txts online, parses and categorizes them, while
keeping original text nearby. And it's available wherever you are. The
original problem I had with all the other GTD systems was a lot of tabbing, I
type around 120WPM and it's much easier for me to enter something like:

project taskulus.reliability.history.milestone36

1\. cleanup scheme:30min

2\. add observed_in_task field and test:30min

3\. add HTML generator for event history:1hr

It's basically like microtasking :)

------
weaksauce
I love Things for todo lists on the mac but I do not follow the GTD system.

That being said, these people have had some success with using Things as a GTD
tool:

[http://deadsilversky.blogspot.com/2009/01/gtd-with-
things.ht...](http://deadsilversky.blogspot.com/2009/01/gtd-with-things.html)

[http://corfield.org/blog/index.cfm/do/blog.entry/entry/GTD__...](http://corfield.org/blog/index.cfm/do/blog.entry/entry/GTD__Getting_Things_Done)

------
roedog88
I've been using the hipster pda.
[http://www.43folders.com/2004/09/03/introducing-the-
hipster-...](http://www.43folders.com/2004/09/03/introducing-the-hipster-pda)
for a few years. It works well for me. I find that maintenance takes very
little effort any more.

------
mbrubeck
I use todo.sh:

<http://ginatrapani.github.com/todo.txt-cli/>

------
mingyeow
textmate. ;D

